# 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen



## Unregistriert (18 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern eine Rechnung von 1und1 über "genutzten Dienste
anderer Anbieter" erhalten.

Jetzt steht dort auf der Rechnung ein Telefonat vom 24.02.2008 16:35:10 Uhr und 16:35:48 Uhr. Das erste Telefonat soll 1 Stunde gedauert haben, das zweite 19 Minuten.

Für das Erste wurde mir auch knallhart ein Betrag von 75,- Euro in Rechnung gestellt, welcher mir in den nächsten Tagen vom Konto abgebucht wird.

Wie soll ich ein Telefonat über eine Stunde geführt haben, und gleich 38 Sekunden nach Begin dieses Telefonats noch eines über 19 Minuten? (nein es war kein Kontakt mit mehreren Frauen oder dergleichen, dessen bin ich mir sicher, da wäre selbst die Zeit von einer Stunde völlig utopisch - maximal 20 Minuten)

Genau das wollte ich die NEXT ID technologies GmbH auch fragen. Die ist zumindest auf der Rechnung vermerkt. Hinter der Artikelnummer, die auf der Rechnung steht, verbirgt sich eine Translease Ltd. 

Die Kontaktdaten dieser Limited habe ich auch bloß über google herausbekommen. Freude oh Freude, sie sitzen in Irland.

Was kann ich in meinem Fall nun machen, um dem Unheil auf die Schliche zu kommen? Ich glaube einen Supportfall im Vereinigten Königreich mit meinen Englisch-Kentnissen zu lösen, ist fast unmöglich.

Darum wende ich mich fragend an Euch.



Mfg Frank


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 März 2008)

*AW: 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen*

Hallo,

was spricht dagegen, wenn Du einfach die strittigen Forderungen nicht bezahlst. Rufe bei 1&1 an und lasse die Positionen von der Rechnung streichen. Dann müssen die Irren hinter Dir her laufen und deutsche Briefe schreiben. Next ID sitzt in Bonn, dort kann man auch anrufen, das ist ganz lustig. Sie hatten noch nie ein Problem mit dem Kunden, sagen die dann, auch wenn sich schon alle Mitstreiter im Forum über den gleichen Next ID Kunden beschwert haben. Macht aber trotzdem Laune ...

Ansonsten gibt es hier im Forum viele Beiträge, die erklären, wie man mit strittigen Forderungen umgeht, und welche Beweise, Belege, etc. man sichern sollte. 

Viel Erfolg
Nebelwolf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 März 2008)

*AW: 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe gestern eine Rechnung von 1und1 über "genutzten Dienste anderer Anbieter" erhalten.


Frage: 1und1? Die bieten doch nur Internettelefonie an? Seit wann ist dort die 0900 Gasse freigeschaltet?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

*AW: 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern eine Rechnung von 1und1 über "genutzten Dienste
> anderer Anbieter" erhalten.
> ...




Hallo Frank, bitte zahle bloß diese Rechnung nicht, ich habe seit letztes Jahr September genau die gleichen Probleme. Habe dann erst Schriftverkehr mit Next ID, dann mit Inkasso Admonitas und dann zwei Briefe der sehr _(xxxx)_ Rechtsanwälte _xxxxx _erhalten, am 03.04.2008 kam dann der Mahnbescheid wo ich natürlich Widerspruch eingelegt habe und diesen Samstag kam ein Brief von den Anwälten, dass ich den Widerspruch zurückziehen soll, da die Prozesskosten auch noch dazu kommen und ich kann die Rechnung ja per Raten bezahlen. Bei mir war es so, dass die Gebühren immer drauf waren, wenn ich nicht zuhause war. War z.B. in der Arbeit. Obwohl ich sogar eine Prüfprotokoll angefordert habe, dass habe ich aber nie bekommen. Fordere auch sofort ein Prüfprotokoll an, da kannst Du bei der Bundesnetzagentur runterladen und denen sofort schreiben. 

Gruß
Sonja


----------



## Bertolt Brecht (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen*

Hallo Ihr,

möchte auch mal kurz eure Meinung zu meiner Situation hören!
Habe bei Simyo eine Handykarte. Soweit so gut.....
Nun fiel mir irgendwann auf das bei der Kostenabrage einiges an Guthaben fehlte. Nachforschungen auf meinem Account zeigten mir dubiose Anrufe bei so schmuttel Nummern. Leider musste ich dann herausfinden das mein Bruder und seine Freunde mein Handy benutzen um sich einen *Spaß* :wall: zu erlauben...

Ich verlangte nun einfach das verschwendete Geld zurück und versprach ihm auch nichts den Eltern zu verzählen. Jetzt ewigkeiten später bekam ich einen Anruf das die Kosten für diese Gespräche nicht über meinen Telefonanbieter abgerechnet werden können.... . So blöd wie ich war gab ich dem Anrufer meine Adresse ... wegen der Rechnung... habe nicht schnellgenug nachgedacht... . Ich dachte in dem Moment es war ja wahr das jemand dort angerufen hatte *hrhr*

Nun habe ich bei meinem Anbieter angerufen und nachgefragt wie das denn abgerechnet wird.... Der Herr teilte mir mit das es auch bei solchen Nummern ganz normal abgerechnet wird (natürlich teurer) jedoch keine Zusatzkosten entstehen wenn kein Vertrag oder ähnliches abgeschlossen wurde.
Der Aussage meines Bruders zu folge, dem Schwachkopf, hat er das auf keinen Fall getan... .
Nun warte ich auf die Rechnung und habe jetzt schon ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl im Bauch.... .

Kann mir vieleicht jemand aus eigener Erfahrung berichten was da alles passieren kann??
hoffe sehr auf antwort

beste Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen*

Scheint sich um sowas zu handeln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html


----------



## Bertolt Brecht (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Scheint sich um sowas zu handeln
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill.html



Ach du meine Güte... nach den Beiträgen die dort stehen werde ich wohl am besten sofort bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen...

Besten dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: 0900 Service-Nummer und seine Folgen*



Bertolt Brecht schrieb:


> ...werde ich wohl am besten sofort bei der Verbraucherzentrale anrufen...


Brauchst du nicht! Logischer Weise brauchste denen dann in einem Widerspruch nur zu sagen, an wen sie sich mit ihrer Rechnung und warum zu wenden haben.


----------

